# Calorie Calculators  and  Calorie Calculations



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The first step in designing a personal nutrition plan for yourself is to calculate how many calories you burn in a day; your total daily energy expenditure (TDEE).TDEE is the total number of calories that your body expends in 24 hours, including all activities. TDEE is also known as your “maintenance level”. Knowing your maintenance [...]

*Read More...*


----------

